# How to combine .rar, .r00, etc. in 7-zip?



## Fishaman P (Jan 2, 2011)

I got these files.

They were like
*.rar 
*.r00 
*.r01 

Using 7-zip Portable, I right-clicked on the .rar and clicked "Combine Files", to which the computer told me it could not detect it as a split file.  Same thing clicking on the .r00.  HELP!

NO, I cannot use Winrar.


----------



## wessel261 (Jan 2, 2011)

just click unrar on the first file, it wil unrar everything and make 1 map from it


----------



## Fishaman P (Jan 2, 2011)

Ummm... Tried that with Extract, said the file was broken.

Somehow before I got one file, but I don't know the MD5 or anything to verify it because when I extracted it it said it was broken.

And what do you mean 1 map?
I can't use WinRAR, remember.


----------



## digipokemaster (Jan 2, 2011)

what i did when i got a files like this is i just all of the files then extract them


----------



## Fishaman P (Jan 2, 2011)

@ digipokemaster: WHAT?  You just "all of the files"?  OK.


----------



## Twilight Loz (Jan 2, 2011)

Try using HJSplit


----------



## Dust2dust (Jan 2, 2011)

Fishaman P, you're not very descriptive. What OS are you using? 64 bit or 32? Why is it you can't use Winrar? Using Linux? Or maybe you're on a Mac?

Files with extensions .rar, .r00, .r01, etc. are just one big archive splitted by winrar to make smaller files for uploading.  You don't join them with HJSplit, you just extract the first file (ending with .rar) and it will take care of all the other files automatically.

Maybe try other portable rar extractors, like peazip?

http://www.peazip.org/index.html


----------



## Kwartel (Jan 2, 2011)

WinRAR has a portable version too. It's called WINRar Unplugged. If you're running linux, you can install WINRar through Wine. Please discribe more.

http://www.win-rar.com/unpluggedinfo.html


----------



## Fishaman P (Jan 2, 2011)

Trying WinRAR Unplugged.

PeaZip has NEVER worked for me, installed or portable.

HJSplit didn't work.

EDIT: WinRAR Unplugged appeared to work.

EDIT2: WinRAR Unplugged's way had the same checksum as the weird 7-zip way.  Deleting Unplugged, kwartel gets the best answer.


----------



## steveo1978 (Jan 3, 2011)

Just click the .rar file and extract that if you get an file damaged error doing that pay attention to which file it says is broken or whatever and redownload that file. The reason they have them split like that is so if its a large download say like 4GB and its split into four 1GB parts if one part got corrupted you would not have to redownload all 4GB you just have to redownload the broken 1GB part


----------

